# Lone Gamer in Ann Arbor, MI



## Braydz (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, All. I'm an Ann Arborite with an itch for some 4E action. Anyone know of any groups looking to start a game or games with openings?

I work nights during the week so I'm really only around on weekends. Bi-weekly would be preferable but after August I could swing weekly. I'd rather play but I'm willing to DM.

Cheers, All.
~*~Braydz


----------



## glincaelin (Jul 11, 2008)

It's been several years since I've RPed but I might be interested...are you set on 4E or would you consider 3.5E?  Any other player/DM prospects?  I see that your thread has 28 views so there must be other interested people lurking around.

drop me an email if you want and we'll see if we're on the same page.
thanks and ttyl! 
-Phil
tron.miller@gmail.com


----------



## r0gershrubber (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll move to Ann Arbor this fall for school, and I'm planning on giving 4e a try.  As I recall, UM has a gaming club of some sort, so that will probably be my first avenue to find players.  If anyone here is interested, they're invited to PM here at EW.


----------



## Braydz (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadly my work schedule prohibits interacting with the UM club much. Like, at all. Ever. Outside of their annual con'.

I'm not set on 4E in life, but my interest at the moment is trying it out.


----------



## greenbadge (Jul 14, 2008)

If you are willing to drive to Novi, We have a group that is looking for some new members. We are currently playing    Castles & Crusades. We meet on Saturday night twice a month and play for about 4-5 hours.  If you would like more info send me a PM.

​


----------



## glincaelin (Jul 14, 2008)

r0gershrubber:  when you show up in the fall, if you can get some players together let me know.  When I was in college (admitedly 15 years ago), I didn't have much luck at the Wolverine gaming club...but things could be much better now 

Braydz:  I'm willing to give 4E a try...keep in touch as you gather some players.

greenbadge:  Novi is a bit of a hike, but Castles & Crusades sounds pretty interesting...I'll send a PM shortly 

thanks!
-Phil


----------



## glincaelin (Jul 14, 2008)

greenbadge:  couldn't send a PM (I'm not a community supporter so that feature is disabled for me), so I sent an email instead.

ttyl
Phil


----------



## Braydz (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, as no one else has really jumped up to do so, what say I run the attempted 4E game?

I like knowing who I'm gaming with so how about we get together for coffee some time in September, my treat (unfortunately I can't start a game sooner if I'm running). We can feel each other out in person and see if we mesh gaming-wise. If not? You're out the ride to Sweetwaters and a trip to the bathroom.

Anyone with any interest, please feel free to e-mail me.

r0gershrubber: I'd be interested to hear about your move to Ann Arbor. I dunno how well you know the area already but I'd be happy to show you around some.

glincaelin: Will do.

greenbadge: Thanks for the invitation, I really appreciate it a lot, but Novi's a little far for me. My goal is also to give 4E a try, see if I like it in practice and not just on paper.


----------



## greenbadge (Jul 15, 2008)

glincaelin if you would like some more info you can shoot me an e-mail at lost_in_time2112@sbcglobal.net


----------



## paqqy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd love to meet some people to game with. I'd actually like to DM, but in a few months... I don't love 4E, but I could give it a try...

I just found out that the group of guys I play with are all leaving A2 at the end of the year, so I'll be out of a group in a few months -_-;


----------



## r0gershrubber (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm in Ann Arbor now, and I'm still interested in trying out 4e.  I've spoken to paqqy, and he is interested as well.  I would contact each of you, but I'm not sure how to contact you.


----------



## Braydz (Sep 5, 2008)

Alright guys. I've run into a free Sunday afternoon this weekend, 9/7. My original idea was to get together at Sweetwaters downtown and have a little meet & greet so we know who we're gaming with. Would people want to do such a thing, or try to meet up somewhere to jump into a game or what?

If I'm GMing I'm happy to but I will only be able to manage a story that's a few sessions long; my gaming-brain is a little tapped right now. I'd also very much like to do the meet & greet in that case at some point if not this weekend.

If someone else is GMing, well that hasn't been discussed much.

Yays? Nays? Sweetwaters on Liberty between Main and Ashley at 2:00pm this sunday, drinks are on me?


----------



## Braydz (Sep 6, 2008)

p.s. You can get my e-mail from my profile. I dunno where I'll get a seat in the cafe, but I'll lay out the 4E PHB in plain sight and be wearing a yellow shirt.

Also, for those new to the are, Sweetwaters is on Washington between Main and Ashley, not Liberty. Sorry, my B'.


----------



## Braydz (Sep 8, 2008)

Apologies to anyone that showed and left because I wasn't there; I was running late, and then with the bike race I was running later.

So where & when do we want to try this again?


----------



## r0gershrubber (Sep 14, 2008)

Braydz:
Unless I am not looking in the right place, I cannot see your email address.  I was able to see Paqqy's email address (and he was unable to see your address as well).

However, I did post contact information in your profile.

Sorry again I wasn't able to make it to Sweetwaters.


----------

